# Obi - 13 weeks tomorrow



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love my little boy so much....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lovely photos, how is he satteling in.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous! Looking forward to meeting him soon.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

he is beautiful


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

He's such a cutie! Lolly can't wait to meet him


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's lovely ... I was thinking how much he looks like Wilf did but then wondered is he an American cross , was nt sure if he looked shorter in the muzzle x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

he's lovely. he looks so soft and cuddly xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

kendal said:


> lovely photos, how is he satteling in.


I think we're doing pretty good right now! He's settled at night sleeping through till 7am, eating well, house training going well (still a few accidents but I think that's when I'm not on the ball when the kids are around) and we're working on the lead walking. My biggest issue is the nipping when playing, chewing and his love of tug of war. My 3 year old plays a lot of tug of war with him and he now goes for anything that dangles. I'm trying to stop her but easier said than done! Of course she leaves all her toys everywhere for him to chew and I have to rescue Crocs and sandals multiple times a day. I need eyes in the back of my head. He is like a bolt of lightning when the laundry basket is around and grabs whatever he can and off down the garden. The little monkey! All in all though, just so thrilled with him.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Obi is just stunning! The Force is definitely strong with him


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> He's lovely ... I was thinking how much he looks like Wilf did but then wondered is he an American cross , was nt sure if he looked shorter in the muzzle x


Spot on, he's American/Mini!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Gorgeous baby


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just love black Cockerpoo's. Great photo's.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, what a sweetie. He is a bit more Darth Vader (albeit a very cute version) than Obi Wan, I think with all that glossy black hair! But Darth really isn't as good a name (maybe better for a more aggressive looking breed?!)


----------

